
Tau Prolog: A Prolog Interpreter in JavaScript - aarroyoc
http://tau-prolog.org/
======
hjek
It's advertised as working in IE6 ... _and Netscape Navigator?!_

Looks like it could greatly simplify distribution of Prolog scripts. I've
found the SWI Prolog web docs a bit difficult to wrap my head around. Thanks
for posting this.

------
espeed
Does anyone here have insight into the different Prolog implementations and
the key considerations that go into designing an optimal engine?

~~~
Jtsummers
I don't have much to add other than that the Warren Abstract Machine seems to
be particularly popular as an abstract model for implementing Prolog. If you
haven't looked into it yet, this may be a good start for you.

[http://wambook.sourceforge.net/wambook.pdf](http://wambook.sourceforge.net/wambook.pdf)

------
pvinis
Amazing! Prolog is my favorite language. I will definitely give this a good
try, and have fun with it. So cool!

~~~
TomMarius
Could you please link some good tutorials that you like? I was always
interested in its usage to build my own simple AI system.

~~~
i_don_t_know
I've enjoyed these:

[http://www.amzi.com/AdventureInProlog/index.php](http://www.amzi.com/AdventureInProlog/index.php)

[https://www.metalevel.at/prolog](https://www.metalevel.at/prolog)

And I'm currently working my way through this book:
[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/art-prolog-second-
edition](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/art-prolog-second-edition) (free PDF
available)

------
nisc
Great, so my former professor can stop using CGI scripts that call the Prolog
interpreter on the server-side. (Has he retired already?)

